# Dependent Spouse Visa for UK



## heathermc775 (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
My name is Heather. I have been in a long distance relationship for 2 and half years and we just got married last month. My husband is from India and he is currently on a student visa in UK. I am applying for my visa in 2-3 weeks. I'm really stressed about it. I want to know what documents should i provide? Do i have to show previous pictures and cards and all? And how much money should we show in our bank a/c's for this visa.
Any kind of info would be really helpful.

Regards,
Heather


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

heathermc775 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Heather. I have been in a long distance relationship for 2 and half years and we just got married last month. My husband is from India and he is currently on a student visa in UK. I am applying for my visa in 2-3 weeks. I'm really stressed about it. I want to know what documents should i provide? Do i have to show previous pictures and cards and all? And how much money should we show in our bank a/c's for this visa.
> Any kind of info would be really helpful.


I take it that you are an American citizen, just got married to an Indian national currently on student visa in UK, and you want to move to UK to be with him. You have to apply as a dependent family member of a UK resident on student leave (i.e. visa). You have to show evidence that you can maintain yourself and be adequately housed in UK without recourse to public funds. While you will be allowed to work full-time in UK when your visa is granted (provided it's for longer than 12 months), you cannot take into account your expected earnings in UK to prove your financial fitness. So you need to have enough in your savings, and any money your husband has and gets each month, to cover all forseeable costs at least for the first few months. While exact amount isn't specified, I'd say £5000, double if possible if you are going to live in an expensive area like London. Some get approved with less, but the more money you have, the better your chances. Application form you need to complete is Student Dependent (VAF3B) at http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/vaf3b. Read also the guidance notes at http://www.ukvisas.gov.uk/resources/en/docs/1903073/VAFguidancenotesvisitors.
You don't need to send in photos and other evidence of relationship, other than your marriage certificate. In order to get your visa, you and your husband need to be aged at least 21. Just to stress that your visa (and your husband's) doesn't lead to settlement (permanent residency) in UK, and you are both expected to leave UK on the conclusion of his studies. If you want to stay on in UK, your husband has to apply for another visa under the points based system for a worker, and you as his dependant.


----------

